# dogtra release question ?



## bushdiver (Aug 23, 2011)

can someone tell me the difference between the dogtra release rr-er and the rr release ? did a search, negative results . thanks, rock


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no difference. The er means extra receiver. When you buy the RR it comes with a transmitter, one receiver and associated charger and gear. The ER is just a receiver, charger, stickers, etc. but no transmitter.


----------



## bushdiver (Aug 23, 2011)

maybe i'm missing something here , but if you go to this page http://www.dogtrastore.com/remoterelease.html they have a rr listed for 204.99 and an er listed for 179.99 . unless you get a charger with the rr and not the er ? i couldn't find the difference between the two anywhere in the description thats why i ask. thanks, rock


----------



## abbyhill (Oct 21, 2013)

I couldn't either.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Its the same product with two different prices.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

I looked at the 2 receivers and the only difference I saw was the higher priced one had more water proofing. Don't think I would pay the extra cost for more caulking.


----------

